# Carmal Farm Kidding Thread



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

So far Fiona delivered Sunday morning, 1 buck, 1 doe. (better than the quints she had last year, that was a nightmare. There is such a thing as too many)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! How many does are you waiting on?

(and yes! Anything more than twins is too many! haha)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## eclair716 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi! Do you plan to sell any goats? I'm in Rochester and I've been looking for some Nigerian Dwarf does. Thanks!


----------



## eclair716 (Apr 24, 2016)

Nevermind. I just saw your reply to my other post. I'm hoping to buy before Sept/August, but if I haven't had any luck, hopefully you still have some available. I don't know how I feel about getting babies through the winter, though. I think it may be best for me to stick to adults. I'm new to the goat world.


----------

